# Limb walking?



## david1332 (Aug 23, 2016)

Alright so I did my first lim walk today on a job on a pretty straight limb , a lot tougher than I thought and very scetchy . 
Amy tips to make it easier and more comfortable ?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Aug 23, 2016)

Offset your TIP so that it crosses the axis of the branch. That way you can lean back and walk down one side instead of trying to balance down the middle.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Aug 23, 2016)

If your tip is straight over the limb you are walking on you will fall both ways if you are off balance. I find it easier to lower myself beside the branch and crawl on the side of the branch until I get to a point where I can use the forks to balance on.


----------



## Zale (Aug 23, 2016)

Were you tied in at the highest point in the tree?


----------



## david1332 (Aug 23, 2016)

Zale said:


> Were you tied in at the highest point in the tree?


Yup


----------



## Del_ (Aug 23, 2016)

Always make sure the area you would swing into should you go for a swing is as clear of nubs, stubs etc. as possible before the long limb walk.

You've got your main tie in but consider 'double crotching' on a limb above the one you are limb walking upon especially if making chainsaw cuts.


----------



## Geordie (Aug 23, 2016)

I think a lot of it is comfort. The more you do it the less sketchy it feels. In the meantime, make sure you have a hitch that is easy to adjust with one hand (Vt with micro-pulley for me) and your rope set where you can lean back for balance. Lot's of times I back out the limb, rather than trying to walking sideways or facing the tips, as it's easier to lean against the rope and balance. You can also sit and scoot if it's especially sketchy.


----------



## JeffGu (Aug 23, 2016)

Some great advice... I'll add a bit by comparing limbwalking to roofing. Walking a 4:12 pitch roof is easy... but as the pitch increases, it starts to get sketchy. The type of soles on the shoes/boots you're wearing only get you so far... as you hit around 8:12 pitch traction gets iffy, and at 10:12 you aren't going to walk it unless you get assistance. An anchor at the peak and a 3/8" rope will magically make it very much easier. The rope won't stop you from hitting the ground if you fall off the roof, but you would be shocked at how just holding onto it for better balance makes a 9:12 or 10:12 pitch roof easy to maneuver around on. You barely have to put any weight onto it, at all. The same is true with limbwalking... if you can get your climb line off-axis to the limb and use it to balance, you only have to put a little of your weight onto the rope to make it easier to maneuver around. Of course, the steeper the angle of the limb, the more weight you'll have to put on the rope. A long lanyard or second climb line that's anchored out near the tip of the limb you're walking will help you to move up and out, as well as giving you two lines to use for balance (much steadier and safer). As others have said, instead of trying to balance yourself plumb to the top of the limb, you walk a little off to the side of it. When you get way out there, you can use the two lines to actually hang out from, and a bit below, the limb to make your face cut. I lanyard in, as well, once I'm in position. The triple attachment points make it pretty hard to accidentally cut yourself loose from the tree, and it has a nice, solid feel for when that weight drops off the limb and it bounces around.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 23, 2016)

Of course, trying to limb walk a single stem conifer is much harder.


----------



## scarygary92 (Oct 14, 2016)

david1332 said:


> Alright so I did my first lim walk today on a job on a pretty straight limb , a lot tougher than I thought and very scetchy .
> Amy tips to make it easier and more comfortable ?


I did my first one today and had the exact same experience SKETCHY AS F*** I was able to use my lanyard as a redirect in some spots but the tree was lions tailed so i had no footing. Luckily i was just messing around though I didn't have to do the whole tree, my foreman left his line tied in and let me get the low limbs on the backside of the tree he couldn't reach with the bucket, after he got the really high ones lol


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Oct 14, 2016)

On a long limb walk such as a lion tailed branch I will sometimes throw my climb line tail over the tip of the branch I am going to and have a ground guy belay me. This keeps me from swinging too far if i fall. If it is close to the height of my tie in point I will use a second rope because pulling on the tail can have a zip line effect.


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 14, 2016)

I like all this crossing the axis talk. That's good advice for sure. Stay in your rope, dude. It's basically that simple. If you have a nice high TIP, the more weight you keep in your line (i.e: leaning into it) the better your balance is going to be. Also, lower your center of gravity. Hunch. Bend down, almost crawl. Use one hand on your hitch, one for stability. Watch monkeys. It'll come with time. 

I'm also all about redirecting to avoid major swings. Almost like rock climbing. Keep in mind that it changes the manner in which you have to lean into that line. You essentially lose the benefit of your high TIP. As far as stability in positioning goes, anyways.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 17, 2016)

Anybody got any tips for limb walking on springy limbed conifers like cedar, spruce or hemlock.


----------



## david1332 (Oct 17, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Anybody got any tips for limb walking on springy limbed conifers like cedar, spruce or hemlock.


Lol yeah, keep your weight in mind and don't snap the branches XD


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 17, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Anybody got any tips for limb walking on springy limbed conifers like cedar, spruce or hemlock.


You mean for like tipping?
I dunno, man. We don't do much of that **** over east. I'm going to assume you're familiar with weighting line and highest TIPs. Is the problem like redirects from branching structure or something?


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 18, 2016)

About the only solution is a high TIP as far off axis as possible. If you have another tree handy, a Drt setup helps, but that's not always possible. Any sort of off axis redirect helps, walk the side with your main weight support off your primary. They're usually stiffer side to side than up down, if that makes sense.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 18, 2016)

Tipping is what we usually need to do. 70' tree and the customer wants it to look more Christmas tree like (sheared pyramid). Salesman goes "yup, sounds good, that'll be $XXXX. Then the crew has to figure out how to do it.


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 18, 2016)

Long as **** pole pruners?
@BC WetCoast


----------



## BC WetCoast (Oct 18, 2016)

Nothing like pole pruner with three extensions standing on top of an orchard ladder. Balance tester.


----------



## Zale (Oct 18, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Anybody got any tips for limb walking on springy limbed conifers like cedar, spruce or hemlock.



Yeah, get the new guy to do it.


----------



## david1332 (Oct 18, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Nothing like pole pruner with three extensions standing on top of an orchard ladder. Balance tester.


lol that's all I've been doing for the past 3 days lol. 
I do a lot of ornamental tree trimming. I gotta tell you man, that Kombi system with the articulating hedge trimmers and a few extensions sure as hell gets real heavy real fast lol. Especially on the top rung of a ladder!


----------



## treesmith (Oct 18, 2016)

BC WetCoast said:


> Tipping is what we usually need to do. 70' tree and the customer wants it to look more Christmas tree like (sheared pyramid). Salesman goes "yup, sounds good, that'll be $XXXX. Then the crew has to figure out how to do it.


Yeah, company manager quotes hedges for us the same way

warning - this sig causes splinters


----------



## miko0618 (Oct 18, 2016)

I typically walk the side of the limbs. I'll only walk the tops if my tie in is offset enough. I keep my lanyard around the limb in case I slip. I use slings choked on the limb at times to put my foot in. I also dont strip the limb on the way out. Can give you some foot holds. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Oct 27, 2016)

acer-kid said:


> I know there's good information in there.. just jibberrish.



oooops sorry, forgot where i was, Thanx!


----------



## acer-kid (Oct 27, 2016)

I know there's good information in there.. just jibberrish.


----------

